# HDMI vs VGA



## RoadRunner (Oct 20, 2011)

Recenty was 'forced' into replacing the desktop, and the new one has an HDMI port. Read thru the 'finds' on HDMI and did not see that there was any advantage/disadvantage to hook that up. Looking for your thoughts.
Thanks,
Henri


----------



## erro (Oct 20, 2011)

VGA is analogue signal. HDMI is digital. HDMI should be harder to disturb with noise and such. HDMI can also carry audio. All in all, HDMI is a better choice if both PC and display have it.


----------



## edgley (Oct 24, 2011)

FM Radio or CD?
Make the switch, wonder why you didn't do it ages ago.


----------

